# Running Power to my Shed/Shop without Permit



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Your question will be better served in a DIY forum.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JeffHoskins said:


> I have a shed in my backyard that I work with several powertools out of. Right now I just have 2 extension cords running from the same GFI outlet on my back porch. I mention this because I have enough power to work with from that one 15amp breaker. I usually just use 1 or 2 tools at once. However, when I use by big circular saw the lights dim a bit. I will also be adding a small AC unit to the shed soon, this is what prompted the power issue. It is the smallest unit that you can get 15amp, 120volt. Just a 19"x13" window mount AC unit.
> The breaker box is only about 100ft away so it will be easy to dig a ditch. I understand that the electrical codes are dictated on a federal level or I wouldn't even be asking this in a forum because my local codes could be different. I want to make sure I do everything by the book that way when I sell the house I don't have any trouble. The local inspector told me I could put two 20amp 120volt switches on a GFI and only bury it 12 inches. I read in the forum something about a switch to shut everything off in the shed.
> What other rules are there about a project like this? Do 2 switches mean I need two cables? He suggested I put it in a PVC pipe for safety, that way I dont dig into it by accident in the future. Should I run the wires through a galvanized pipe from the box to the ground, it sits about 2 feet up the wall? I also need to know what rules are there about actually mounting the plugs in the shed. I have no insulation just exposed studs. Does the wire need to be covered inside the shed, or does it just run into the outlet? Is there any way I can run into trouble trying to sell the house in the future, because I have done this myself without a permit? I did get a permit to build the shed but I
> just don't want to pay so much for an electrician when I can do it myself in a day, I feel very confident doing the project but don't want trouble when I get an inspection when selling the house. Thanks in advance -Jeff


Unless you have 5 full years working for an Electrical Contractor and a thorough understanding of the 2011 NEC then do not do this job without a qualified Electrician,,,And yes you will have trouble selling your house.

http://www.aecb.state.al.us/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Heres a brilliant idea 1 read the rules about these diy questions, 2 CALL AN ELECTRICIAN


----------



## jproffer (Mar 24, 2007)

> I understand that the electrical codes are dictated on a federal level or I wouldn't even be asking this in a forum because my local codes could be different.




What can ya say but......WOW...but far be it from me to question what he "understands" :no:



> I feel very confident doing the project


oh boy


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Jeff, call an an electrician, then a psychiatrist. Because if you think you know enough to get this done safely and correctly your crazy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jeff Click here and join up ask them the same question they will help you..

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Jeff Click here and join up ask them the same question they will help you..
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/


Your such a nice guy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Your such a nice guy.


No i'm not..:laughing:


----------



## JeffHoskins (Apr 8, 2011)

I am sorry to diminish your professions by asking these questions but it is a simple job, digging a hole is the only hard part. I could easily do it myself, following code and reselling my home is the issue. I am sorry to ask you all to put your huge egos aside and help me to actually do this. Please be more specific. Why will it be hard to resell? 

Thanks to the few that actually tried to help me. I will not be paying an electrician. Thanks for nothing to the rest of you that were critical of my endeavor.

I will also post this in the DIY forum, I find it interesting when you search "run power to shed" on google you get dozens of hits with instructions making it sound easy. But a few of the ego maniacs that responded make the job sound like it is really hard because I hurt their egos, no offense to the people actually tried to help.


----------



## JeffHoskins (Apr 8, 2011)

I am sorry to diminish your professions by asking these questions but it is a simple job, digging a hole is the only hard part. I could easily do it myself, following code and reselling my home is the issue. I am sorry to ask you all to put your huge egos aside and help me to actually do this. Please be more specific. Why will it be hard to resell? 

Thanks to the few that actually tried to help me. I will not be paying an electrician. Thanks for nothing to the rest of you that were critical of my endeavor.

I will also post this in the DIY forum, I find it interesting when you search "run power to shed" on google you get dozens of hits with instructions making it sound easy. But a few of the ego maniacs that responded make the job sound like it is really hard because I hurt their egos, no offense to the people actually tried to help.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

